#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-04-14
<Zolotkey{iPad}> When I try to install the ppa repo I get the error to check to make sure I am using the correct name or format. however I am copy/pasting from the FAQs
<Zolotkey{iPad}> anyone have any suggestions?
<veebers> Zolotkey{iPad}: which ppa string are you using?
<Zolotkey{iPad}> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:autopilot/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<balloons> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:autopilot/1.5 && sudo apt-get update
<balloons> http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot/guides/installation.html
<veebers> Zolotkey{iPad}: it appears that the faq is out of date
 * veebers files a bug
<Zolotkey{iPad}> Thank you, I knew IRC would be the best place to do this
<balloons> sorry for the troubles Zolotkey{iPad} !
<Zolotkey{iPad}> no problem :)
<Zolotkey{iPad}> one more quick question, does Autopilot work on 12.04?
<balloons> you are limited to an older version.. so, not really
<Zolotkey{iPad}> What version do you know?
<Zolotkey{iPad}> Would it be better to install it from source on a 12.04 system?
<balloons> it requires some newer stuff.. you would get 1.2 perhaps? it's in the repos
<Zolotkey{iPad}> okay
<balloons> Zolotkey{iPad}, I lie, heh.. It's not in 12.04 at all: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&keywords=autopilot
<Zolotkey{iPad}> if I added the ppa would it work?
<balloons> there's no packages built for it
<balloons> you might be able to find an old 1.2 version.. but you are probably right on grabbing the source and installing it
<Zolotkey{iPad}> okay
<balloons> would be interesting to see what happens. I suspect 1.5 won't work, but maybe 1.4  will?
<Zolotkey{iPad}> Okay well I will give that a try
<veebers> Zolotkey{iPad}, balloons: I doubt that it will work (needs some much newer things) but I'm very interested to see if it does :-)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-04-15
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy!
<Letozaf_> balloons, how are you ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, If you got time I got a mp
<balloons> Letozaf_, of course! Link me
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar-management-tests/+merge/256202
<balloons> Letozaf_, commented
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me take a look thanks
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-04-17
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) I fixed this as you asked: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar-management-tests/+merge/256202
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you got time :)
<balloons> oO, yes I was hoping I'd see something!
<balloons> really nice!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> I like it.. If jenkins is happy, so am I
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, so let's see what jenkins says :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D Jenkins approved :P
<balloons> approved :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, \o/
<balloons> Letozaf_, so the doc viewer guys were hoping to get some help next.. interested?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1418652 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1428040 they said were priority
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1418652 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test PDF table of contents" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428040 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: list of available documents" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> do you have there contact info?
<Letozaf_> balloons, nope, are the contact info in launchpad ?
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano
<balloons> he's italian as well :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah looks like :P
<Letozaf_> lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool looks like he is from northern Itlay too :D
<balloons> nice
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-04-23
<mihaijulien> Hello
<mihaijulien> I am new to autopilot
<mihaijulien> I am trying to run through the tutorial but I got stuck
<mihaijulien> I have a simple test in a folder, along with the __init__.py file (the folder is located in ~/Test/Example). In the terminal I cd ~/Test and then I use autopilot3 list Example
<mihaijulien> I get the following output: 0 total tests.
<mihaijulien> Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<issam-wakidi> HI all, I'm making a cross plateform Qt app, I wonder if I can use autopilot for testing the app in a different platform than ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-04-24
<Issam-wakidi> Hi all
